# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Auditorium Duet: fin des auditions le 30 mars

## Tiger Sushi

Pour les chanceux qui ne connaîtraient pas encore auditorium, il s'agit d'un petit jeu musical dans lequel on doit diriger des flux de particules multicolores afin de composer une mélodie. Pas de gros riffs  qui tâchent ou de drops abyssaux, ici on fait dans la sobriété en proposant de la musique classique sur une quinzaine de niveaux divisés en 4 à 6 chapitres chacun.
 La démo est par là: http://www.playauditorium.com/ 
 (Le jeu est également disponible sur Steam depuis quelques jours)
 Bref, si je vous en parle c'est parce que Cipher Prime, le studio indé derrière Auditorium, cherche des financements pour une suite qui inclurait un mode coopératif à 2 joueurs. Le projet n'en est pour l'instant qu'à ses balbutiements et le studio souhaite réunir 60.000$ de promesses de dons avant la fin du mois pour lancer le développement.
 Les curieux peuvent se rendre 
 Pour les chanceux qui ne connaîtraient pas encore Auditorium, il s'agit d'un petit jeu musical très classe dans lequel on doit diriger des flux de particules multicolores afin de composer une mélodie. Pas de gros riffs qui tachent ou de drops abyssaux, ici on fait dans la sobriété en proposant de la musique classique sur une quinzaine de niveaux divisés en 4 à 6 chapitres chacun.

 La démo est par-là: http://www.playauditorium.com/ 

 Bref, si je vous en parle c'est parce que Cipher Prime, le studio indé derrière cette petite perle, cherche à financer une suite qui inclurait un mode coopératif à 2 joueurs. Le projet n'en est pour l'instant qu'à ses balbutiements et le studio souhaite réunir 60.000$ de promesses de dons avant la fin du mois pour lancer le développement (qui devrait s'achever en octobre si tout se passe bien).

Leur page kickstarter a déjà rassemblé 16.000$ en trois jours, un bon départ mais qui reste assez loin du compte. Ceux qui sont intéressés pour participer recevront entre autres un exemplaire du jeu à sa sortie ainsi qu'une mention dans les crédits pour tout don de 15$ ou plus. Pour les frileux du slip, sachez que vous ne serez débité que si la collecte aboutit.


 Si vous voulez prouver votre amour du jeu artisanal autrement qu'en trollant sur EA ou Activision dans les forums, voilà donc une excellente occasion !

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Quizzman

Allez, je suis devenu parieur/partisan/supporter.

----------


## Eloween

Rouuuuuuuu Rouuuuuuu Rouuuuuuuuu fait le gentil oiseau.

Après les bétas payantes voilà arriver un nouveau concept ;  "paye  un logiciel qui n'existe pas encore"....  :^_^: 

Alors tiens,  j'ai comme projet de monter un journal "CanardVC". Pour la modique somme de 12 euros vous aurez votre nom en dernière page du canard qui en comportera deuxs page (ou pas) et qui sortira un peu avant la fin du monde. 

Alors ... vous direz au Monsieur que si j'acceptais de payer pour son produit c'est en enchange d'un pourcentage sur les ventes une fois le produit lancé ... c'est comme ça que ça marche dans la réalité !  :tired: 

ROUUUUUUUUUUUUU ROUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## deathdigger

Eloween, je viens de voir tes commentaires sur l'appli Ipad et maintenant celui-ci...

Tu n'as pas l'air très évolué comme garçon, alors je vais t'expliquer :

Quand t'es développeur indépendant, t'as pas de sous. Alors tu peux demander un prêt à la banque ou faire cette démarche. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui les banques ne prêtent plus comme avant, et que si tu as un crédit, ben t'es obligé de le rembourser avec des frais que forcément tu seras obligé d'ajouter dans ton prix de vente.

Avec cette option, les dévs ont leur financement, peuvent juger de la popularité du titre (donc ne pas se lancer à l'aveugle), et les clients paient juste en avance leur jeu.

Ça a servi à Mojang pour Minecraft (vendre une demo qui donnera accès à la version finale), et personne ne s'est senti floué.

----------


## clement_s

Sauf que Eloween a raison, cette politique du vous aurez votre prénom en fin de générique pour quelques deniers est mauvaise. Le principe du je participe à X% donc je toucherai X% de 50% des bénéfices le reste allant aux développeurs me semble bien meilleure.

----------


## Eloween

"les clients paient juste en avance leur jeu" Deathdigger
--->  Cher Gallinacé ...   
Je me répète mon petit Rourou : il y de l'abus... en faisant mine de confondre investissement et vente on passe encore un cap.

Pour l'ipad rendez vous sur l'autre sujet sur le thème : si j'achète du contenu électronique, c'est pour être informé plus vite, pas moins vite !

Et tiens... je ris au nez d'Apple qui voudrait imposer ses prix à la presse.
Un diffuseur qui s'octroie le droit de décider tout seul d'un âge minimum pour ses contenus... HAHA 
(Un sujet sympa pour jurigeek peut être ?) 

"Tu n'as pas l'air très évolué comme garçon"
--> Tu vois que tu peux faire preuve d'esprit critique des fois !
Les Docks. Demain soir. 01h00

----------


## deathdigger

Le nom dans les crédits on s'en fout, c'est un pré-achat de jeu :



> Ceux qui sont intéressés pour participer recevront entre autres un exemplaire du jeu à sa sortie


J'étais aux docks, je t'ai pas vu  ::sad::

----------

